# Obi's first week at home! **PIC Heavy**



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! I introduced myself and Obi in the intro thread. As promised, here are some more pics of our little guy from this past week. He is sleeping on my lap as I type :innocent:

Pre-hair makeover! (Stacy kept his hair so beautifully soft!)









Post-haircut! extreme makeover- maltese haircut Edition....











































Obi LOVES to play fetch...

i've got the ball!









I've got the MANLY pink toy!









Now I've got the rope...









He's learned all these new commands in this past week! (I think training dogs is soooo rewarding! It's my favorite bonding activity.)

"jump up!"










"look at me"









"lay down and stay"









"sit and stay"









His newest trick is "go to bed" and he walks into his crate B)

trying a different look-

The "I realllllly despise this tech vest/sweater thing :angry: " look









okay I forgive you. I'll sit pretty.

















Obi is still a little cautious with new things around the house but has come a LONG way in just 1 week. I'll continue to post up pics with our progress :biggrin:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cuteness overload! :exploding: I love that cut on him.

I'm glad he's had a good first week at home and is settling in well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh he is just the cutest thing.!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just love your pics and Obi's new 'do. He is super-adorable!:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad he is settling in! And WOW he has learned a lot of tricks in a short time!!! Have you taken him for an outing outside the home? How did he do? How is potty training going?

Thank you so much for sharing all of these pics - I know I loooove seeing them (more than most  ) and thank you for giving him such a great home!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Obi is awesome! I love his cut. Do you mind if I print out a pic and use it with my groomer? He is so beautiful!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, he is just the cutest thing EVER!! All puppies have some adjustment issues the first week or so, but he appears to be doing so well!! And WOW! The tricks! He is a smart little cookie! Glad you are enjoying him!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Obi is a doll. I love the tricks too. :aktion033: I love the fourth pic of him standing. What a little man he is. :rockon:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's adorable, and such a quick learner!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Obi is absolutely adorable!!!!! Love the haircut and all of the pics!!!
Congratulations ~ you are going to LOVE having one of Stacy's pups.
My Mateo is from one of Stacy's litters and I cannot say enough about how wonderful he has been for me!
Good luck and please keep posting pics!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marisa ... Obi is so adorable! And, such a smart puppy learning so many tricks! And, I love his haircut!

Thank you for sharing all the pictures!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh what a cute potato Obi is :wub2:

I LOOOOOOVE puppy cuts on malts and Obie is sporting it perfectly. These are some very cute photos ^-^ 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Obi is adorable and looks like he is settling in really well too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love his new cut -- he looks adorable with his shorter "do". And, my how smart to have learned all of those commands in a week's time. Training, grooming, playing, cuddling with my fluffs is my favorite things to do too.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What an absolute doll! :wub: And I love his hair do! :wub:

And such a smart little thing! I had to have extrodinary patience training my Button, because she was so impatient. She was a "pre-emptive strike" pup, catching sight of a treat then going through "sit", "down", "look", etc. before I gave the commands. "Yeah, yeah... I know the drill, Mommy!" :HistericalSmiley: "Stay" was one we REALLY had to work on! :blink: First I had to teach her that she didn't get her treat unless she did the task at MY command, THEN didn't "get it" that she had to STAY there until I said "OK". That took some doing! Little twit... :wub:

What a smart little guy Obi is to catch on to the "subtleties" so fast! :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well he is just the cutest thing. I love the cut and what a smart little puppy he is. Thanks for the pics, I so enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Obi is precious!!!!!! Love the cut too ♥.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Darling cut! I love puppy cuts too.
OK, this is the deal: I am packing up Lisel & sending her off to a week at your house! She, I have to warn you, is a little spit-fire & you may have to keep her a month. She is all play! Little Obi may go down-hill, just be prepared. Let me know which airport! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Obi is adorable. You must be in heaven with him!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I JUST WANT TO SQUEEZE HIM!!!!! Dang he's so cute! I think he's even cuter in his puppy cut and I bet he likes it too. Please give him that squeeze for me and a little kiss too!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

What a cutie! Great pics! It looks like he is settling in very well. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's so darling! I am thinking of getting an older puppy. I have been talking to a show/breeder person about a 6 month old male. Now that Obi has been with you for a bit, can you give me some insight on how it has been going...older pup vs. younger puppy??? Have you had any issues with marking behavior? How is potty-training going? The older pup I am looking at is neutered. 

Hope


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Obi just couldn't be any cuter:wub: I loved all the pictures and what a smart little dickens he is too:thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is a cutie pie!!!! You can never post too many pictures!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> So glad he is settling in! And WOW he has learned a lot of tricks in a short time!!! Have you taken him for an outing outside the home? How did he do? How is potty training going?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing all of these pics - I know I loooove seeing them (more than most  ) and thank you for giving him such a great home!!



He has gone on multiple walks around the neighborhood in his new harness and he does VERY well. No tugging, pulling, and walks right beside me! The potty training to our home is coming along- we put out a pee pad and take him outside as well. I'm going to try to get him to ring the bell to be let out  I'm so thankful that you care so much and that we can continue to keep in touch! 



RudyRoo said:


> Obi is awesome! I love his cut. Do you mind if I print out a pic and use it with my groomer? He is so beautiful!


OF COURSE!!! I think Rudy will look fabulous! I used about 3-4 different pictures (also of pups on SM!) to show the groomer exactly what style I wanted for each part of his body :thumbsup: It was like "ear length of this one, face round like this one, body length like this... tail like this, etc.." and the groomer asked me a ton of specific questions too. I think being as specific as possible is the best.



edelweiss said:


> Darling cut! I love puppy cuts too.
> OK, this is the deal: I am packing up Lisel & sending her off to a week at your house! She, I have to warn you, is a little spit-fire & you may have to keep her a month. She is all play! Little Obi may go down-hill, just be prepared. Let me know which airport! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


LOL- I'd love to have Lisel here! You can definitely use her playfulness to train :-D Obi loves other dogs so they might end up playing with each other the whole time... hahaha  



babycake7 said:


> He's so darling! I am thinking of getting an older puppy. I have been talking to a show/breeder person about a 6 month old male. Now that Obi has been with you for a bit, can you give me some insight on how it has been going...older pup vs. younger puppy??? Have you had any issues with marking behavior? How is potty-training going? The older pup I am looking at is neutered. Hope


i think 6 months old is a great age! Obi does not mark- he's had a few accidents when I was trying to open the sliding door for us to go outside to pee and he couldn't hold it. But, I haven't seen him trying to mark his territory. Stacy had him neutered around 8 months old and he still squats like a girl. Any dog you get will need to be Re-potty trained somewhat in a new home because dogs don't usually generalize (ie. potty trained in one setting does not carry over to being potty trained in all houses). Having had a young puppy prior to Obi, having an older puppy is SOOOOOOO much easier with the potty training. They can hold it longer since their bladder capacity is larger. Also, Obi goes potty on verbal command which is making it much easier. I can't say that I would not want a young puppy because I love that age too. I would have loved to have raised Obi from 12 weeks old! Each person/family's needs are different and level of comfort in raising a new puppy, but I definitely think if the 6 month old is coming from a ethical show breeder who has socialized the puppy well, you should strongly consider it! 


I'm SO glad everyone enjoys the pics as much as I enjoy seeing all your pups' pics! I'll try to keep 'em coming!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a handsome little dude,I especially like the Snoopy vest shot. What a great expression!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a handsome little guy! Love his little teddy bear face. (cut)


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Obi is one precious puppy. I love his face, sooo cute!!!! I am thinking of sending Maisie with Lisel for your crash course:thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, hes so cute, love all the pics!!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Obi is sure a real cutie. Having seen a number of Stacy's pups, I know he has a great personality. It sounds like you are a great trainer, and Obi is a very smart little guy.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is so adorable. :wub: Do you know how Stacy kept his coat so soft?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Obi is off the charts adorable. Every picture is a gem. And he's not just a pretty face :HistericalSmiley: but a very smart boy. I know that he brings you joy every day. One of these days I have to get myself a Stacy pup. :wub: Did you hear that Stacy? :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Maisie and Me said:


> Obi is one precious puppy. I love his face, sooo cute!!!! I am thinking of sending Maisie with Lisel for your crash course:thumbsup::aktion033:


Maisie is welcome to come over! :thumbsup:



Deborah said:


> He is so adorable. :wub: Do you know how Stacy kept his coat so soft?


I LOVE the Madan brush that Stacy recommended for grooming- although his hair is shorter now, it works wonders!!!



Snowbody said:


> Obi is off the charts adorable. Every picture is a gem. And he's not just a pretty face :HistericalSmiley: but a very smart boy. I know that he brings you joy every day. One of these days I have to get myself a Stacy pup. :wub: Did you hear that Stacy? :thumbsup:


Hahaha- you definitely should! :chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> Hi everyone! I introduced myself and Obi in the intro thread. As promised, here are some more pics of our little guy from this past week. He is sleeping on my lap as I type :innocent:
> 
> Pre-hair makeover! (Stacy kept his hair so beautifully soft!)
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my gosh, how in the world did I miss this?????. He has to be the cutest little boy ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. :wub: You can see not only is he adorable but filled with personality. He is just so darn cute. I LOVE his haricut !!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

He is beyond adorable! I love all the pics, and goodness but don't all those pictures show what a charming personality he has! Too too cute!


----------

